# Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010



## Ganni (9. Apr. 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

der Winter war hart und der Kopf wurde scheinbar zu kalt, denn ich würde gern mein Teich umbauen und dabei geringfügig vergrößern  

Erste Skizze (leider nur Paint) 

Zwar habe ich bereits 40.000L, aber nunja - Ihr kennt das ja sicher.
Der größte Beweggrund ist allerdings die Folie. Ich habe es damals nicht besser gewusst und es vielleicht zu gut gemeint und eine Himmelblaue 900g Faserversärkte PVC-Folie aus dem Hochwasserschutz genommen. Nicht nur die Farbe ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sondern auch die Temperatur steigt wesentlich langsamer als mit dunkler Folie.

Ein Anderer Grund ist, dass man im Laufe der Zeit viel über Vor- und Nachteile verschiedener Techniken nachdenkt und mir dieses nun nicht wirklich Ruhe lässt.

Mir stellen sich jedoch einige Fragen:


a) Ich habe an einen Hochteich gedacht ( insbesondere wegen Kindern). Gibt es hier Erfahrungen die mir diese Idee wieder verwerfen??

b) Ich will den Neuen Teich um den Alten herum bauen, damit die Koi's so lange wie möglich im gleichen Wasser schwimmen. Ich werde Sie ( so ist der Gedanke) nach Fertigstellung des Pflanzteiches vorerst dort parken ( ca 4000L). Die Frage hier : wielange muss ich das Wasser des neuen Teichs einlaufen lassen bevor ich sie rüber setzen kann in das Große Becken 54.000L (Gesamt 65.000L) ?? (Nitritspitzen etc)

c) Ist es jetzt im April überhaupt der richtige Zeitpunkt?

d) ich wollte die Wände mit Betonsteinen (20' er) Mauern überhalb des Bodens. Die Mauern werden ca 60cm hoch. Den Teich würde ich mit Lehmkies ausformen wollen. Ist es ratsam über dem Lehmkies eine dünne Betonschicht zu ziehen, bzw irgendwas Kunststoffmäßiges  für den Halt?

e) Last but not least Teichfolie. Was nehmen wir dort am besten ( ich werde sie definitiv verkleben lassen) ?


Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antweorten und die Mühe.

Gruss

Ganni


----------



## schilfgrün (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Hallo Ganni,

eine Antwort zu Deiner Frage kann ich Dir leider nicht geben - da gibt es hier bestimmt Profi`s, die Dir noch antworten. 
Was mich bei Deinem Vorhaben interessiert ist, wie die Aufstockung des Pflanzteiches zu dem Teich `dicht` gehalten werden kann ? - und ( für mich als Laien ) warum Koi`s in so steril und unnatürlich wirkenden Teichen gehalten werden sollen ?

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Ganni (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Hallo Ingo,

ich hatte eigentlich gedacht den Überlauf via einer Art Staudamm herzustellen. Die jeweilige Seite wird mit Verzahnungen im Mauerwerk versehen, so dass das Wasser gut fliessen kann. Durch verklebte Folie (hoffe ich zumindest) wird der Übergang so wasserdicht werden.

Steril, nun ja, momentan habe ich ein Pflanzbecken ähnlich, jedoch haben die Fische die Möglichkeit rein zu schwimmen. Dieses geschied äusserst selten, und wenn es passiert sterben die Pflanzen, da die Koi's sehr gern buddeln, wühlen Pflanzen kaputt machen.

Vielleicht sehe ich es ja auch falsch - aber ich hoffe ich bekomme hier Antwortern die mir weiter helfen.

Gruß

Ganni


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Hallo Ganni.

Gleich vorweg, ich habe keinen Hochteich + keine Koi und damit auch keine praktischen Erfahrungen im Bau eines solchen.
Was ich schreibe, ist Wissen welches ich über die Jahre hier im Forum gelesen habe.

Zu Deinen Fragen: 
a) Mir ist von hier nichts dergleichen bekannt. (Also keine gebrochene Mauer o.ä.) Jedoch klettern Kinder auch auf Mauern....

b)Ein neuer Teich sollte, genauso wie ein Aquarium wenigstens 3-4 (besser 6) Wochen einlaufen. Dann ist der Nitritpeak mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vorbei.
Alternativ kann man zeitiger umsetzen um dann 2x täglich (früh und abends) Nitrit zu messen und mit Teilwasserwechseln gegenzusteuern. Macht aber einiges an Streß, wenn der Nitritpeak kommt. 

c)Umsetzen würde ich frühstens, wenn das Wasser 18°C hat. Dann können sich die Fische besser gegen Krankheitserreger wehren, die immer da sind durch Streß aber leichteres Spiel haben. 

d)Die Wände brauchen eine Armierung. Zur Dicke etc. kann ich nichts sagen. Schau mal bei Koi-Uwe, wie er gebaut hat. 
Was ist Lehmkies? Wenn der Boden unter der Folie nicht äußerst stabil und steinfrei ist, gehört das geändert. Steinchen kann man mittels Vlies abdecken oder eben "verputzen", jedoch ist ein weicher Boden beim Wassereinlassen Murks, denn die Folie muss das dann ausgleichen, d.h. sie dehnt sich und wird dabei dünner. 

e) Da läuft grad aktuell ein Thema. 

Welches Becken hat bei Dir den höchsten Rand? So 100%ig hab ich das nicht erkannt.


----------



## Ganni (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Hallo Anett, 

Danke auch Dir für die Antworten.

Du deinen Fragen, Lehmkies ist ein Kies mit großen Lehmanteil in einer Maximalkörnung von 0/3. Der Vorteil durch den großen Lehmanteil ist es gut formbar und forallem formstabil.

Die Höhen sind im Wasserlaufrichtung abgestufft. Ich beginne an der Pumpe mit 1,20m , der 2. Pflanzfilter ist dann 1,00m, das Koibecken 0,80m, und das Pflanzbecken 0,50m

Gruss

Ganni


----------



## Ganni (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Nun gut,

ich habe mich dann mal selbst versucht. Einige Dinge wurden geändert - allein die erste Idee einen Filter zu bauen habe ich verworfen. Ich habe mir nun einen Biotec Screenmatic 36 mit 110W UVC gekauft.

Da mich sehr interessiert hat was sowas kostet, stelle ich hier mal nach und nach die Kosten rein, vielleicht hilft es ja wen bei seiner Planung:

4cbm Kies                                             60€
80 Stk Betonsteine 0,19 x 0,20 x 0,49    260€
Filter, UVC, Pumpe                             2100€
Rohre und Kleinmaterial                         150€

EPDM 1,52mm Teichfolie ist bestellt, und wird Montag verlegt.

Das Bild zeigt Stand Dienstag, 3 Tage nach ablassen des alten Teiches

Die nächsten Tage kommt der Rest.

Gruss

Ganni


----------



## Ganni (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

SO und nun nochmal Mittwoch - Tag 4.


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Hallo Ganni,

wow, tolles Projekt! 
Freue mich schon auf weiteren Baufortschritt und Deine Berichte!


----------



## Ganni (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Tag 5, 
4cbm Beton, und 250m x 8mm Bewehrung später


----------



## Bibo-30 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Tachcheeeen

das geht ja irre schnell bei Dir...


----------



## Ganni (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Ja, nur jetzt kommt erstmal ein Break. Zwar haben wir dem Beton einen höheren zementanteil verpasst damit er schneller aushärtet, aber vor Dienstag kommt die Folienfirma nicht


----------



## Ganni (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Baustop - Fuss gebrochen :friede

Wichtiger Hinweis:
Zieht Euch beim Teichbau/Umbau vernünftige Schuhe an und keine offenen Holzschuhe 

Gruss

Ganni


----------



## Bibo-30 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

oje Ganni
das ist ärgerlich!
Soll nicht Morgen die Folienfirma kommen?

(Ich hab' s jetzt fast hinter mir....bin im Februar ganz elegant ausgerutscht....  vierfacher Sprunggelenk und Wadenbeinbruch :evil )

...jaja...wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat, macht man sich halt welche....

dann wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Servus Ganni

Upps .... schlimm .... 

Baldige Besserung .... 

Hast einen Liegegips verpasst bekommen  oder kannst wenigsten ein bisserl umher hopsen ....


----------



## Ganni (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Danke Euch beiden ...

Hm .. mal sehen wieviele ich motivieren kann, damit es vielleicht auch ohne mich klappt 


10 Tage liegen mit Bein hoch - dann kommt der Gehgips ...

Aber ... hopsen geht dennoch 2

Liebe Grüße


Ganni


----------



## Dodi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Hallo Ganni,

oh, das ist ja blöd!

Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Ganni (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fragen zum Umbauprojekt 2010*

Aber .. wofür hat man Freunde ? 

Folie verklebt, Teich gefüllt 

Heute ist dann auch gleich der neue Biotec Screenmatic 36 gekommen :smoki


----------

